# An e-bike changed my life... Positive story for once.



## tom73 (7 Oct 2019)

Spotted this on the BBC this morning. 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-norfolk-48204409

What ever get's people on a bike has to be good.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Oct 2019)

An excellent write up showing the positives of biking whether it is on an ordinary bike or an ebike.

It makes me angry when numpties say they can't see the point of them and that report is a classic example of what the point is.

No matter the reason why people buy ebikes, seeing someone getting out there is all that matters and if it gets them fitter then that is even better.

There are also still a lot of misconceptions about ebikes and what they do as well. 

It's good to see people having fun.


----------



## Smudge (7 Oct 2019)

Ebikes have made a lot more people cycle, that normally wouldn't. They are one of the best things that's happened to cycling in recent years.
My car use has reduced drastically in the last 6 years i've had ebikes. They've also renewed my enthusiasm to also use unassisted bikes.


----------



## Beebo (7 Oct 2019)

I have to admit that I couldn’t see the point of them 5 years ago, and regarded them as cheating.
But I’m a huge convert. I even hired one and took it for a 50 mile spin over the south-downs last month. A fantastic piece of kit.


----------



## Drago (7 Oct 2019)

I don't think there are that many detractors. The noise of those decrying the haters seems to my ears to be far louder than the anti brigade themselves manage to make. The bikes have clearly made a big difference to these folk and who knows, one day it could be any of us using them as a means to extending our cycling careers. Fair play.


----------



## kapelmuur (7 Oct 2019)

I’m planning to get an e assistance road bike because I’m finding it increasingly difficult to ride up hills.

I live in a flat area and find myself planning rides that stay in that area which restricts the scope of my rides and can get repetitive. E assistance would get me back on Brickworks or Cat and Fiddle without worrying about a cardiac arrest or worse-having to get off and push!


----------



## Levo-Lon (7 Oct 2019)

You can sweat your nads off or have a bit of a rest with an ebike.
I love mine, and i love my normally asperated bikes too.

My good lady bikes because her ebike makes it doable.. Simple as that


----------



## Crackle (7 Oct 2019)

I rode with a friend recently in Grizedale on the North Face trail, he on an e-bike. I think they're ace. i had a brief go on it nd could immediately see why he was holding a full conversation going uphill!


----------



## G3CWI (7 Oct 2019)

I would not have managed all the cycling I did this weekend on my MTB. The e-bike makes much more possible. I still needed to push on some sections and I certainly got a good work out









I


----------



## Smudge (7 Oct 2019)

I still like to ride an unassisted bike, in many ways i prefer them. Its a joy to use a light unassisted bike, that only relies on your own input, with none of the complexity, weight, or range anxiety of an e system. They can also be carried up steps on bridges over railways & canals, which are in places i cycle.
But for cycling a fair distance, hills and lugging loads like shopping, an ebike is a must for me. It simply isn't doable for me on an unassisted bike anymore.


----------



## steveindenmark (7 Oct 2019)

It really is a change to a couple of years ago when I had my electric bike. At that time I was soundly advised by the majority of people, that they were for old knackered people.

I think that was the year I rode Denmark end to end and Tuscany Road on my Genesis CDF.

I was still riding 200+km a week on my unassisted bikes and using my electric bike for the occasional picnic ride. But my electric bike was still for old knackered people, apparently.

Its good to see that the UK opinion is catching up with the rest of Europe.


----------



## keithmac (7 Oct 2019)

I love my ebikes, as said they don't do it all for you.

Makes my commute to work and back much easier.

Looking out for a normal MTB bike so me and my lad can do some trails, Dalby Forest etc, he'll whoop me more than likely!.


----------



## G3CWI (7 Oct 2019)

steveindenmark said:


> that they were for old knackered people.



It's somewhat akin to the discussions about walking poles to be used in the hills in the 1980/90s. Now no-one gives them a second thought and most people use them.


----------



## goo_mason (8 Oct 2019)

keithmac said:


> I love my ebikes, as said they don't do it all for you.
> 
> Makes my commute to work and back much easier.
> 
> Looking out for a normal MTB bike so me and my lad can do some trails, Dalby Forest etc, he'll whoop me more than likely!.


 I soooo agree! Using my new eBike, I found that it helped make the slow grind into strong headwinds up a long, gradual incline on my route to work so much less soul-destroying. Other than that, I found that I wasn't really using the assistance much as my speed is 16 - 17mph plus for most of my commute. It just gives me a better workout as the bike's heavier than my roadbike. The other advantage is the boost when setting off from lights, especially if it's uphill. You're away and up to 15.5mph before you know it!


----------



## Phaeton (8 Oct 2019)

I've just bought one today collecting week Saturday so will give you my opinion after that


----------



## Levo-Lon (8 Oct 2019)

Phaeton said:


> I've just bought one today collecting week Saturday so will give you my opinion after that




What have you otdered? 
I'm sure you'll love it whatever model


----------



## Phaeton (8 Oct 2019)

meta lon said:


> What have you otdered?


Cube Acid Hybrid 500 2020 model


----------



## Levo-Lon (9 Oct 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Cube Acid Hybrid 500 2020 model



New bosch motor model, you are going to love that. 
No resistance when motor cuts out

My trek hard tail has the old motor which drags over 15.5mph and as i often ride over that you do feel it. 

Have fun


----------



## Phaeton (9 Oct 2019)

meta lon said:


> My trek hard tail has the old motor which drags over 15.5mph and as i often ride over that you do feel it.


I can't see that affecting me  although good to have for the downhills


----------



## mustang1 (9 Oct 2019)

+1 to e-bikes. I have no.problem with them or the riders (even though I do not have one). 

I encourage others (non cyclists) to get into e-bikes but they tell me they don't see the point. They will one day.


----------



## Algarvecycling (9 Oct 2019)

In December last year, I was 86kg which for me is very overweight and hadn't ridden properly in 15 years. I joined a gym in January, went on a diet and...bought an eMTB. 

By my 50th birthday at the end of March, I was down to 68kg and felt great. I was thoroughly enjoying my cycling and finding I could get a very good workout on the e-bike. I damaged my knees racing many moons ago and I was worried they would flare up but the eMTB helped strengthen them I think. 

Today I am 66kg and quite fit. I have largely stopped riding my e-bike - haven't touched it in over a month now - but that is because I bought a new XC MTB and road bike when I joined a local Club and my fitness level generally is approaching the point that I am going to return to racing - all because of the core fitness an e-bike provided.  

I'm very much pro e-bike and would recommend them to anyone. They are fabulous fun and, as others have stated, if they get people riding it is all good.


----------



## gbb (9 Oct 2019)

I never thought I'd say it...but there again, when I was fit , ebikes weren't really a thing...ebikes have saved or extended my ability to cycle.
You never know what the future holds, 10 years ago I'd do 50 miles at 18mph average solo riding...noooo problem. At 50, I was as fit as I'd ever been.

10 years later, I have a damaged lung and arthritis that makes me ache virtually ALL day and if it was left to my roadbike, I'd have packed up cycling completely, it's just too hard on me now.. As it is I still use it occasionally but only maybe half a dozen times this year...but the ebikes allowed me to commute 50 miles a week during the summer and still get 1 hour leisure rides.
Rock on ebikes


----------



## Levo-Lon (10 Oct 2019)

gbb said:


> I never thought I'd say it...but there again, when I was fit , ebikes weren't really a thing...ebikes have saved or extended my ability to cycle.
> You never know what the future holds, 10 years ago I'd do 50 miles at 18mph average solo riding...noooo problem. At 50, I was as fit as I'd ever been.
> 
> 10 years later, I have a damaged lung and arthritis that makes me ache virtually ALL day and if it was left to my roadbike, I'd have packed up cycling completely, it's just too hard on me now.. As it is I still use it occasionally but only maybe half a dozen times this year...but the ebikes allowed me to commute 50 miles a week during the summer and still get 1 hour leisure rides.
> Rock on ebikes




Not quite as unlucky as you @gbb , my aggro is auto immune condition.
I find i just get too run down with the daily commute and a weekend ride on my normal bikes.
Ebike to work and i feel ive had a workout but not used e everything in the tank.
Occasionally ill emtb at the weekend but i use my Epic as much as possible for trail sruff.

One thing i love with emtb is seeing son in law shattered after a ride


----------



## Zanelad (3 Nov 2019)

I've been using my flat bar e-bike (Giant Fastroad e+) to commute to work for the past six months. Around three days a week. I'm sure I wouldnt use an unpowered bike as often. I like that I get to work without too much effort. On windy days I can drop the speed a little and let the bike do some of the work. It takes the sting out of the hills, one on a busy main road when the less time I'm on it he better. 

The bike was a bit of an impulse buy, but one I'm glad I made.


----------



## Mart44 (6 Nov 2019)

For purely getting from one place to another easily, e-bikes are great. If riding bikes is done to stay fit though, they aren't so good for that. There isn't exercise value to them. I've done many years of mountain biking but now prefer not to and dispense with staying quite so fit. I bought an e-bike for the roads and cyclepaths and enjoy the assistance it gives. I'm very pleased with it.


----------



## Milkfloat (6 Nov 2019)

Mart44 said:


> For purely getting from one place to another easily, e-bikes are great. If riding bikes is done to stay fit though, they aren't so good for that. There isn't exercise value to them. I've done many years of mountain biking but now prefer not to and dispense with staying quite so fit. I bought an e-bike for the roads and cyclepaths and enjoy the assistance it gives. I'm very pleased with it.


That totally depends how you use them, if you only use the assistance when it is really needed then in fact there is a huge amount of exercise value. My mother is an example, without her ebike she would not be able to get over the steep hill out of the village, once she is out she does not use the assistance at all until she comes back to the village. She still gets far more exercise than taking the car.


----------



## Mart44 (7 Nov 2019)

Milkfloat said:


> That totally depends how you use them, if you only use the assistance when it is really needed then in fact there is a huge amount of exercise value. My mother is an example, without her ebike she would not be able to get over the steep hill out of the village, once she is out she does not use the assistance at all until she comes back to the village. She still gets far more exercise than taking the car.



It was my resolve to use the bike something like that when I bought it. What I soon found was that I used the first level of assistance nearly all the time. Partly to overcome the extra weight of the bike. Also because it was maybe the gearing (only on the back wheel) that made the bike seem harder to pedal than my lightweight mountain bike.

I think there is always the temptation to use that first level of assistance when you feel what it does. I now use it all the time and the second or third level for the hills I used to struggle up on the mountain bike. I'd have to agree that there can be exercise value if determined enough not to use any assistance on the flat and only a little on the hills ..and it's always more exercise than driving a car whatever way the e-bike is used.


----------



## Dogtrousers (7 Nov 2019)

Disco time:

Last night an e-bike saved my life


----------



## Levo-Lon (9 Nov 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Disco time:
> 
> Last night an e-bike saved my life



The price can break you heart


----------

